# Best looking new cars



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

Was driving into work this morning and spotted an Aston Martin Rapide which looked fantastic. Had me thinking, what are the best looking new cars currently out there?

My suggestions:

Any Aston Martin
Audi R8
Audi TT
Alfa Romeo 4C
Lotus Evora 
Jaguar F Type
Mercedes AMG GT
Ferrari 488
Porsche Cayman GT4


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yep most of those. I also like the look of the new Fiat 124 Spider.


----------



## benbuhagiar (Mar 16, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yep most of those. I also like the look of the new Fiat 124 Spider.


I agree. Mazda MX5 as well - shame it doesn't have a 300bhp+ version.


----------



## Hoskyn (Jul 7, 2015)

Agree with all the above; although not exactly "new", the best looking car I can think of has to be the McLaren P1!


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Agree with the list so far and I'm going to add the Porsche 718 Boxster S (the new one)


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yep most of those. I also like the look of the new Fiat 124 Spider.


As a current Abarth owner I test drove the Abarth 124 Spider. 
Although great fun and lots of noise, it just is not worth £30k+ new !!


----------



## Gray79 (Feb 10, 2017)

I've taken quite a liking to the Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio.


----------



## john.dixon63 (Jul 2, 2016)

Gray79 said:


> I've taken quite a liking to the Alfa Romeo Giulia Quadrifoglio.


+1. A gorgeous looking car, don't sound bad either.


----------

